# Barium "Meal" ???



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Has anyone had to do the "barium meal" vs the UGI w/SBFT or the Barium Enema?? I understand a barium meal involves eating a piece of bread or cookie that is soaked in barium. X-rays are then taken to see how the food travels through the body to the small intestine. It sounds like it just gets the upper GI and not the ileum. But then what would be the value of the "barium meal" over the "upper GI"?? Maybe it is an "old" test before they developed the upper GI crystals and barium swallow??


----------

